# IPV6 Host Record Disappearing



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Im not too familiar with IPV6, but everytime I add a AAAA record in DNS Manager, Forward Lookup Zones  within a few minutes it disappears.

The reason why I am adding a ip6 host record is that it resolves the slow login issue for Macs authenticating to Active Directory. (http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4041)

Im running Server 2008 R2, I haven't configured a IP6 static address on the server, it is currently set to obtain....

I have created the Reverse Lookup Zone, AAAA record which also creates a PTR.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Btw - ipv4 is static, ipv6 was disabled before.


----------

